# Trying a new vendor for wood chunks



## richoso1 (Jul 30, 2008)

[font="Trebuchet MS", Arial, Helvetica]Copied this from a web page.[/font]
[font="Trebuchet MS", Arial, Helvetica]You, our valued customers have requested a variety pack and now you have it. Plus savings! Save $9.95 over individual pricing. Six 2 lbs. bags of our most popular Chunks: Apple, Alder, Apricot, Pecan, Cherry, and White Oak. Price was $27.50 plus shipping. I'd spend more than shipping cost in gas to drive around for the chunks. I'll be reviewing the chunks as I go along, I hope this works out. I spoke to Ron Soto the owner, and his web site is http://ronzsmokinwood.com seems like a nice guy, he also competes in Q.[/font]


----------



## krusher (Jul 30, 2008)

I like this site,, they have a sampler to


http://www.barbecuewood.com/-strse-P...Categories.bok



this is there sampler
http://www.barbecuewood.com/-strse-8...nks/Detail.bok


----------



## fireguy (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks for the sites guys... might order me some chunks ive never tried and cant find real easy round here.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry to say that I cancelled my order from Ronzsmokinwood. com, not reliable on communicating by phone or email. I opted to order from barbequewood.com as suggested by krusher. Transaction went quickly with an instant email confirmation and copy of order. Now I just have to wait... thanks krusher.


----------



## lght (Jul 31, 2008)

Rich I might have a spot for you to check out.  It's about a 30 min drive from Whittier, but they have all kinds of good woods for smoking and a 25lb bag will cost about the same as the wood sampler shipped.  So if you looking for cherry, mesquite, hickory, oak, wine barrel, alder, grape vine, almond, ash, grapefruit, lemon, olive, orange, pecan, or walnut let me know.  It's about a 30 min ride for me, but I usually get 4-5 bags each and end up getting a bag free!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 1, 2008)

Where that place at LGHT?


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Light, I sent you a pm. Thanks.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 1, 2008)

Thats funny, his e-mail address is no good.....


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, i got my sampler package today and I'm pleased with the service and products from barbecuewood.com. I didn't pay for any mold, or bark on the chunks, just clean wood. I've attached a pic with a two cell flashlight to compare size. I'll be using the cherry chunks this weekend.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey guys.  It just dawned on me that I have a cabinet maker 2 miles up the road that advertizes not only partical type cheap cabinets but hard wood cabinets in oak, cherry, maple, ect.  I am going to stop by this place and see what he does with the scraps.  hmmmm


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 7, 2008)

You don't want furniture grade wood for smoking.
Too dry, flames up immediately.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 8, 2008)

Makes sense bubba


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 8, 2008)

The vendor Ronzsmokinwood.com will credit me for the wood and not the shipping. He never provided me with a shipping confirmation, so I can't tell if it was shipped before/after my cancellation. Gee... Ron Soto what a great guy. He's on my S**T list. TMI, sorry.


----------



## smokin' pitmaster (Aug 19, 2008)

ron here.. owner of ronzsmokinwood.com replying to your statement.

as you remember, you called and we chatted about what you wanted.  you then ordered a multipack of wood chunks.

then the next day, at 4:20pm you canceled your order via email. by this time your order had been processed and shipped out. if you had called and left a message before 3pm pacific time, or emailed us by 3pm, we would have been able to cancel your order before it shipped out.

by saying that we're not reliable, you're incorrect. we process hundreds of orders a week, and we get cancellations three or four times a week. you need to understand that if you call after the item ships out there is nothing we can do. the responsibility for all customers (who order from online stores) is to either call and 'leave a message' if the phone goes to v-mail, or email the cancellation order as soon as you want it canceled. unfortunately you 'waited until the end of the day' to actually say "i want to cancel my order" additionally, ALL customers who place orders from Ronz receive an order conformation via email stating exactly what you ordered, unless it was an 'offline' purchase. if making an 'offline' purchase you were told right then and there exactly what you purchased, the shipping amount and the total charged to your credit card.  at this point, we can still forward you a paid invoice if you wish.

i wanted everyone to know the circumstances on your order.  suffice to say you waited to cancel the order, and you shouldn't have.

'nuff said,

ron-


----------



## davidmcg (Aug 19, 2008)

Rich and everybody else, I have posted this before and so have several others.  One of the best places to get smoking wood is sometimes not thought of and they seem to be in or very near every community.  We all have fruit markets where they sell apples, hickory nuts, pecan, cherries and so forth.  Many of these places are either on the grounds of an orchard or part of the orchard company.  Go in and ask if they sell wood.  Most of them do and it is very cheap.  Just buy some logs 2 to 3 inches in diameter, doesn't matter how long they are.  Take them home and run a sawzall or some other saw over them so you get chunks 2 to 4 inches long.  Take a small hatchet and split the wood.  For the amount of wood you get for the small price you can't beat.  You also will be able to personally select your wood for better quality.  Cutting and splitting the wood is easy.  The hard part is waiting for that wood to makes its smoke and turn a chunk of meat into a masterpiece.


----------



## smokin' pitmaster (Aug 19, 2008)

you're correct.  we will *not *pay for shipping if the order was correct and you want to return the product (and frankly speaking i'm surprised that you even asked). our return policy is clearly stated on our website under 'shipping and returns' in the information box.  did you read our returns policy?  any store which returns the shipping costs on a correct order is a bad business model.  check it out.. you'll see i'm right, just go to one of my competitors, www.traegeroutlet.com and look at his return policy.  you'll see it's the same as mine. (by the way, i know most of the smoking ecommerce business owners and i don't believe that even one would refund your shipping costs.)

as an added note... i'm wondering why you didn't inform the forum that we will be refunding 1/2 of your shipping costs.  was it to make us look bad?  we struggled with your request, but we felt obliged since you got your bank involved instead of just calling us personally.   (so there you go folks.. he complained about the shipping, but didn't tell you that we're refunding 1/2 of the amount.)

as you have now received your order, you can type in the tracking number at UPS and then you'll find that yes.. your order did ship the day your tried to cancel.  unfortunately as i stated earlier, you should have emailed us earlier or phoned in the cancellation.  if we didn't answer the phone, then you should have left phone mail.  our phones ring constantly all day, and sometimes we just cant' keep up.

as for our email addresses i just checked and the ones that we use all work:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

* to all of the smoking meat forum users:* this was an unfortunate occurrence  by one of over two thousand buyers we have that buy from us on a regular basis.  do we have problems once in a while, yes.. but we felt that this buyer expected too much from us for a mistake he made, and has now complained about my store in a major forum and didn't tell the whole truth and story.

ron-


----------

